# Mont St-Sauveur QC : May 5, 2013 – Skiing in May, Encore!!!



## MadPatSki (May 12, 2013)

*Mont St-Sauveur QC : May 5, 12 & 19, 2013 – Skiing in May, Encore!!!*

I usually don't post links to my TR on Alpine Zone, but as MSS is again spinning in May and there seems to be some curiosity about the place. Here is a link to my TR.

St-Sauveur is about 35 miles north from Montreal - in the first cluster of ski areas in the Laurentians.
I don't remember off hand the skier-visits numbers, but its one of the most important in Quebec, if not the most.
Ah yes, they had the longest season in Eastern Canada for years. No another ski areas in EC are even close.



May 5 - Mt St-Sauveur - 2 hours away from Ottawa (and 40 from Montreal). Hot Summer skiing.


Mont St-Sauveur QC : May 5, 2013 – Skiing in May, Encore!!!
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013/05/12/mont-st-sauveur-qc-may-5-2013-skiing-in-may-encore/


----------



## twinplanx (May 12, 2013)

Now I'd buy that for a dollar !!


----------



## TheBEast (May 12, 2013)

Killer!!


----------



## Conrad (May 13, 2013)

You're sure you didn't take that thermometer picture in July ha ha!


----------



## MadPatSki (May 13, 2013)

Conrad said:


> You're sure you didn't take that thermometer picture in July ha ha!



I suspect that it is a little off by maybe 2-3 degrees celsius. I'll have to look, but I took the same picture yesterday at the thermometer was at around 15c. I don't think the temps went above 11c yesterday.

Skiers in shorts and short sleeves were rare yesterday. Still above 8-12 feet base on most of West 70. Only patches left yesterday on Nordique. They are in good shape for next weekend....not sure if they want to try to go further?

Frost warming tonight in Ottawa (-1c), -5c for the next two nights at MSS.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 13, 2013)

If there's still snow on West 70, they should offer snowtubing when the water park opens in June.  I'm sure some years there's still a fair amount of snow on the ground when the water park opens for the summer.  That must be pretty cool to see.

I'll have to keep MSS in mind for May turns some year.  Not that I'd expect it to be better than Killington, but I do love Montreal, so it would make for a good combo trip.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 13, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> If there's still snow on West 70, they should offer snowtubing when the water park opens in June. I'm sure some years there's still a fair amount of snow on the ground when the water park opens for the summer. That must be pretty cool to see.



It's funny, but some people on their FB page are somewhat annoyed by the 'still skiing' aspect. WTF?



deadheadskier said:


> I'll have to keep MSS in mind for May turns some year. Not that I'd expect it to be better than Killington, but I do love Montreal, so it would make for a good combo trip.



Well, if you looked at my TR, you'll see that I've choosen MSS for only 6% of my May ski days in my last 32 ski seasons. Killington accounts for 35% of that total.

MSS is 40 miles from MTL vs 185 miles for Killington. 
From Ottawa the mileage would be something like 105 miles versus 210 miles. 

It's like if you're in Montreal...sure, do it. This Sunday was pretty boring vibe wise..it was deserted.


----------



## snowmonster (May 13, 2013)

Love the tank tops!

Will MSS be open on Memorial Day weekend?


----------



## MadPatSki (May 13, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Love the tank tops!
> 
> Will MSS be open on Memorial Day weekend?



They are open next weekend (May 17-18 ). Don't know after that? I personally think that they could go an extra two weekends. They got some snow this morning.

PS. They were no bikini or tank tops this past weekend.


----------



## JimG. (May 13, 2013)

Do they re-seed the bumps after they reset them? Open weekends only?


----------



## MadPatSki (May 13, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Do they re-seed the bumps after they reset them? Open weekends only?



Don't know...this was only my 4th time at MSS in May in 30 years (including 2005, 2011 & 2013). The 5th time was this past Sunday and they were no bumps. Mind you, it had been cold all week plus the place was quiet due to gray skies and rain in the forecast.

I know the lift was spinning Thursday, Friday and early morning this weekend for a race camp only. Public was late morning and afternoon on the weekend only. They just confirmed (unless the weather is crap) that they will open this coming weekend. I need to write the latest TR. I took a few pictures from the snow depth.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 15, 2013)

MadPatSki said:


> Don't know...this was only my 4th time at MSS in May in 30 years (including 2005, 2011 & 2013). The 5th time was this past Sunday and they were no bumps. Mind you, it had been cold all week plus the place was quiet due to gray skies and rain in the forecast.
> 
> I know the lift was spinning Thursday, Friday and early morning this weekend for a race camp only. Public was late morning and afternoon on the weekend only. They just confirmed (unless the weather is crap) that they will open this coming weekend. I need to write the latest TR. I took a few pictures from the snow depth.



Full TR of Mothers' Day:

*Mont St-Sauveur QC : May 12, 2013 – May, Mothers’ Day and Montréal*

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013...-qc-may-12-2013-may-mothers-day-and-montreal/


----------



## JimG. (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the update and new TR Pat. 

So they don't seed those bumps. Guess they mowed them due to the colder weather.

That is an impressive amount of snow for 5/12!


----------



## MadPatSki (May 15, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Thanks for the update and new TR Pat.
> 
> So they don't seed those bumps. Guess they mowed them due to the colder weather.
> 
> That is an impressive amount of snow for 5/12!



If you look at the pictures from the May 5 (also inside there is a link to the day's gallery), you can see the groomer mowing everything down. MSS had a race camp from Thursday to Sunday (when it wasn't open to the public). The bottom of Hill 70 is the steepest stuff with snow. Nordique is steepest, but it wasn't an option after the big meltdown weather from around May 5th.

I figured there was about 8-12 feet of snow on 85% of the run.

If you compare with the last weekend last season (May 6 - link below). There was still a good amount of snow, but not that much. If I recall, they wanted to open an extra weekend last season, but didn't due to weather/forecast, etc. No one shows up if the weather isn't full Spring skiing weather. I'm curious if they are going to try to make it to May 25-26 weekend? They have closed on June 2(?) in 1997, the year that Tremblant closed on the 1st and Kmart on June 22.

In 2011 MSS closed on May 22, one week later than Jay. 

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012/05/13/m-s-s-qc-sunday-may-6-2012-may-skiing-saviour/


----------



## JimG. (May 15, 2013)

MadPatSki said:


> If you look at the pictures from the May 5 (also inside there is a link to the day's gallery), you can see the groomer mowing everything down. MSS had a race camp from Thursday to Sunday (when it wasn't open to the public). The bottom of Hill 70 is the steepest stuff with snow. Nordique is steepest, but it wasn't an option after the big meltdown weather from around May 5th.
> 
> I figured there was about 8-12 feet of snow on 85% of the run.
> 
> ...



I did see that pic and it was the reason I asked if they seed that area for bumps. The fact that the trail was used for racing explains why they mowed it. 

I'd like to get one more ski day in before hanging it up for the season. It would have to be Memorial Day weekend. If K is not open I might consider driving up to MSS for some last turns if they make it. Or, I might decide that Mt. Washington is the way to go.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 15, 2013)

JimG. said:


> I'd like to get one more ski day in before hanging it up for the season. It would have to be Memorial Day weekend. If K is not open I might consider driving up to MSS for some last turns if they make it. Or, I might decide that Mt. Washington is the way to go.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.



In my May 5th post I mentioned that I've skied K 23 times in May vs only 4 times for MSS since 1982. During all those years MSS made it to May, but I always prefered driving elsewhere for May turns. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy that MSS exists, but it isn't the same quality of terrain as K. Living in Ottawa and it being the only day drive ski area makes sense to me (110 miles); I can no longer do a return trip to K as when I lived in Montreal. Plus MSS is free with my Edelweiss seasonpass (owned by MSSI).

Driving to MSS to ski from you location is similar to someone driving from Canada through Vermont to ski in Mass. Mind you, Admin from FTO had driven from Albany to MSS for opening day back in 2003. Ski MSS only if you want to combine it with a trip to Montreal and you really want to explore new places.


----------



## JimG. (May 15, 2013)

I can see from the pics that it would be a "just to make some turns" type of situation.

I'll probably wind up at Mt. Washington. A buddy and I are plotting a trip.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 16, 2013)

Awesome report  MPS ! have passed by this place every year on the way to Tremblant , hmmmm mebbe its time to schedule a late season doubleheader next yr.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 16, 2013)

JimG. said:


> I can see from the pics that it would be a "just to make some turns" type of situation.
> 
> I'll probably wind up at Mt. Washington. A buddy and I are plotting a trip.



It makes more sense to me. The problem with me is that right now, I can't find the time to leave more than a daytrip ski option.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 16, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Awesome report  MPS ! have passed by this place every year on the way to Tremblant , hmmmm mebbe its time to schedule a late season doubleheader next yr.



There are bunch of places potentially more fun in the Laurentians than MSS. MSS is like Cranmore in some ways (in the historical part). It is full of history and old, but is now McSkiing for the masses: grooming, HSQ everwhere. The town is the heart of the lower Laurentians surrounded by ski areas (would you know, if you've driven to Tremblant). If you go, go for the night skiing.

James Deluxe of Harvey Road has written a piece on the Laurentians...there is a small bit on St-Sauveur.
http://mag.nyskiblog.com/Quebec-s-Laurentians-The-Autoroute-15-Ski-Corridor-td4023580.html


----------



## bigbog (May 16, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Thanks for the update and new TR Pat.
> 
> So they don't seed those bumps. Guess they mowed them due to the colder weather.
> 
> That is an impressive amount of snow for 5/12!



+1
...And again, kudos for the tanktops pic(s) Pat! 
 Really nice to look at snowcover with any depth at all...east of the Continental Divide...
Thanks for headsup on JD's site/posts Pat....it's been a while since connecting with any FirstTracks members...


----------



## MadPatSki (May 16, 2013)

bigbog said:


> +1
> ...And again, kudos for the tanktops pic(s) Pat!
> Really nice to look at snowcover with any depth at all...east of the Continental Divide...
> Thanks for headsup on JD's site/posts Pat....it's been a while since connecting with any FirstTracks members...



Ah FTO...we've all gone our own way. I'm spending more time on my blog versus various ski forums. Over 10k posts all scattered through out the internet.

Tanktops pics...I only got my camera for last 30-45 minutes. Last chair was at 4:45pm. They were more people including bikinis tops and tanktops when I didn't have my camera.

Not sure what I'm going this weekend...too many things happening. I would like to head to NH, but not sure if I have the time.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 16, 2013)

Thanks MPS , i have read All of James' stuff at Harveys , good insights abound !!  What are your fav places in the Laurentians ?, The guys i got to Tremblant with several times exh yr never seem to wnt to experiment but, I am ready to try a few of the lesser knowns for a change .  So what are your favs ?


----------



## MadPatSki (May 16, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks MPS , i have read All of James' stuff at Harveys , good insights abound !!  What are your fav places in the Laurentians ?, The guys i got to Tremblant with several times exh yr never seem to wnt to experiment but, I am ready to try a few of the lesser knowns for a change .  So what are your favs ?



James gave me a headup before his trip. What is on his list is pretty much bang on the good places in the Laurentians. The problem with the Laurentians is the lack of vertical. There are many small hills, most of them modern which unfortunately lost the rustic charm. I pushed James to checkout MSS, because it is the most (or one of the most) popular ski area in Quebec visit-skier wise. St-Sauveur is a real town, unlike the bottom of Tremblant (not that there is anything wrong with that).

List of places in the Laurentians (south to north all within 5-15 minutes from the autoroute): * part of MSSI
Avila*
MSS*
Habitant
Morin Heights*
Olympia*
Gabriel*
Avalanche - small and local run.
Chanteclerc
Belle Neige
Vallée Bleue - small rustic
Mont Alta - small rustic and all natural
---La Réserve and Mont Garceau are in St. Donat (more than 15 minutes in the neighbouring region (Lanaudière).
Mont Blanc
Tremblant


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 16, 2013)

Thanks Patrick ! The womawho runs Auberge du Versant Nord where we stay skis Blanc . apparently it has the most vert of the lesser areas in the region . ut i guess my interest would be not only vert but interesting trails . the ones ive seen on the drive up seem to be mostly stright arrow runs to the bottom . Am i mistaken ?? Are there any that offer twisty old style runs like some in New England ??

I know with your vast experience you have proably done most of them . BTW we diid not get to Camp Fortune or Edelweiss this season for some reason , they are only about an hr and 15 minutes from where me and my ski buddies live .


----------



## MadPatSki (May 16, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks Patrick ! The woman who runs Auberge du Versant Nord where we stay skis Blanc . apparently it has the most vert of the lesser areas in the region . ut i guess my interest would be not only vert but interesting trails . the ones ive seen on the drive up seem to be mostly stright arrow runs to the bottom . Am i mistaken ?? Are there any that offer twisty old style runs like some in New England ??



Vert at Mt. Blanc (as La Réserve) is grossly exaggerated. Mont Blanc is the last place you see (except the lost Gray Rocks) before reaching Tremblant. Trails with character: top 3 : La Réserve, Morin Heights (although ski area is fairly recent and owned by MSSI), Mont Alta (if there is snow and reopens  - it wasn't open this season) followed by tiny places like Mont Avalanche and Vallée Bleue. James covered Blanc, La Réserve and MHeights.



Warp Daddy said:


> I know with your vast experience you have proably done most of them .



All of them except La Réserve. I've been to La Réserve twice, but didn't have my skis. A ski race banquet in 1986(?) and ski duo at the University circuit Finals in 1992(?). Funny, my wife skied at two areas in Quebec before we started going out and one of them was La Réserve. Mont Blanc is fun and there are a few twists, but not that many.



Warp Daddy said:


> BTW we diid not get to Camp Fortune or Edelweiss this season for some reason , they are only about an hr and 15 minutes from where me and my ski buddies live .



Give a shout next time you're up. There was still some skiable snow at Fortune and Edelweiss on April 27. Did 3 runs on Skyline on the 27th (TR on the blog).


----------



## Abubob (May 16, 2013)

Skiing when its 85º is awesome! Even last year in March. Preferable in May though.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 16, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Skiing when its 85º is awesome! Even last year in March. Preferable in May though.


+1

Preferable in June.


----------



## JimG. (May 16, 2013)

bigbog said:


> +1
> ...And again, kudos for the tanktops pic(s) Pat!
> Really nice to look at snowcover with any depth at all...east of the Continental Divide...
> Thanks for headsup on JD's site/posts Pat....it's been a while since connecting with any FirstTracks members...



Have not been to FTO since soon after Marc moved out west years back.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 16, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Have not been to FTO since soon after Marc moved out west years back.



Interesting where the Eastern FTO posters went (AZ, TGR, HR, Epic, Zoneski, T4T, Kzone, Ski VT LST,  etc.). Some of us are posting at one place while others are posting at multiple places.  The fact that a few of us aren't using the same alias makes it harder...mine isn't much of a stretch from Patrick to MadPatSki, however some are totally different.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 20, 2013)

Latest update...still 4-10 feet of snow. Didn't bring the camera on the hill with me. Snow looked pretty much the same from the previous Sunday. A few pictures from the bottom. Even one from a car wit Vermont plates.


Mt St-Sauveur QC – May 19, 2013 : Encore??? There is still skiing???
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013/05/20/mt-st-sauveur-qc-may-19-2013-encore-there-is-still-skiing/


----------

